# Pre-amplificador



## broka (Nov 18, 2006)

bueno amigos, miren mas que nada lo que quiero armar es un buen pre-amplificador asi como este

http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm

el problema de ese, que no encuentro por ninguna parte el integrado tda1524 , ya que en santiago chile no se porque no lo tienen....de pura mala pata no mas...y bueno no logro conseguir el integrado
quien sabe de un buen pre-amplificador que tenga control de volumen y ojala que sea estereo., saludos amigos


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola, te envio esta  pagina, con varios circuitos ,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo 
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/menu1.html


----------



## broka (Nov 26, 2006)

mm sabes que no encontre mucho lo que andaba buscando...ando buscando un buen diagrama..con piezas que existan actualmente en el mercado..ose quiero armar un pre-amplificador estereo..pero con piezas que pueda comprar en santiago chile. (av mata con san diego, casa royal, eeetc) saludos


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

broka dijo:
			
		

> mm sabes que no encontre mucho lo que andaba buscando...ando buscando un buen diagrama..con piezas que existan actualmente en el mercado..ose quiero armar un pre-amplificador estereo..pero con piezas que pueda comprar en santiago chile. (av mata con san diego, casa royal, eeetc) saludos



Ke tal Broka. Bueno aki te dejo este pre-amp, esta en version mono pero para la version stereo solo has dos tarjetas, los componentes son de lo mas comunes https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/ 

Saludos.


----------



## Mr.X (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola, en este link tenes varios parecidos al q querias hacer
http://www.geocities.com/pa_schematics/soundcontrol.html
Suerte!!


----------



## niko1990 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tengo una potencia armada cn STK y queria ver si alguien puede facilitarme un diseño de preamplificadorcador  q vaya bn con esta potencia (STK443 y VCC=30V)


----------



## dandany (Feb 20, 2009)

el tda1524 te lo recomiendo si los vas a soldar no lo sueldes compra un soket y solda el soket y manda el tda apoyado ahi asi queme uno yo me parece si estas en Argentina andan lindos truchos rodeando el pais y no soportan la temperatura de un soldador de 30 watts capas menos de 100 grados cuidado saludos


----------



## hector1111 (Mar 15, 2009)

hola tengo un proyecto de psicologia(si compañeros sono algo raro mi proyecto)   que estoy realisando y pues ehh estado investigando en internet sobre preamplificador ya que eso contiene ademas de otros circuitos extras y pues si alguien me podia informaciónrmar de una pagina buena que contengan diagramas de preamplificador con el lm741 ya que estado probando los diagramas que encontrado en internet en protobord y pues no funcionon correctamente   bueno saludos y espero una respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2009)

hector1111 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo un proyecto de psicologia(si compañeros sono algo raro mi proyecto)   que estoy realisando y pues ehh estado investigando en internet sobre preamplificador ya que eso contiene ademas de otros circuitos extras y pues si alguien me podia informaciónrmar de una pagina buena que contengan diagramas de preamplificador con el lm741 ya que estado probando los diagramas que encontrado en internet en protobord y pues no funcionon correctamente   bueno saludos y espero una respuesta



El 741 *NO ES UN A.O. PARA PREAMPLIFICADORES*, asumiendo que estas hablando de audio (excepto tal vez alguno para guitarra electrica).
Por otra parte, si no especificas cuales circuitos has utilizados y por que *NO FUNCIONAN*...no creo que puedan ayudarte.

Acá nadie puede adivinar que es lo que querés realizar con el 741 si no das mejores explicaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 15, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> El 741 *NO ES UN A.O. PARA PREAMPLIFICADORES*, asumiendo que estas hablando de audio (excepto tal vez alguno para guitarra electrica).



Hola ezavalla, podrías explicar eso por favor? Ya que lo utilicé varias veces como preamplificador de audio, pero si no es correcto utilizarlo, me gustaría saberlo para corregirlo... Se podría usar un TL081 en su lugar?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

El 741 es el segundo mas viejo amplificador operacional que se encuentra actualmente en fabricación (Desde 1968), te podrás imaginar que en 40 años la tecnología mejoro un poco (Bastante) al respecto de los operacionales.
Como servir, sirve, pero tiene en contra un alto nivel de ruido propio y una baja velocidad de crecimiento, por eso se considera poco apto para audio de calidad.
Pero en el caso de instrumentos musicales, se busca un sonido peculiar y no tanto la calidad, por eso se sigue empleando como parte de esquemas para instrumentos.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 15, 2009)

Supuse que venía por ese lado la cosa... gracias por la información.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El 741 es el segundo mas viejo amplificador operacional que se encuentra actualmente en fabricación (Desde 1968), te podrás imaginar que en 40 años la tecnología mejoro un poco (Bastante) al respecto de los operacionales.
> Como servir, sirve, pero tiene en contra un alto nivel de ruido propio y una baja velocidad de crecimiento, por eso se considera poco apto para audio de calidad.
> Pero en el caso de instrumentos musicales, se busca un sonido peculiar y no tanto la calidad, por eso se sigue empleando como parte de esquemas para instrumentos.



Exactamente.


----------



## el2094 (Mar 21, 2009)

actualmente existen integrados con etapa cmos de entrada específicos para audio, pero dudo que puedas encontrar en stock, pasa lo de siempre: o esmuy novedoso y todavía no ha llegado al mercado o ya está descatalogado.

yo te recomiendo que te armes un preamplificador a válvulas por que son lo mejor para el audio, los transistores normales(bc550) no sirven, te darás cuenta cuando armes un preamplificador con transistores y lo compares con otro valvular.

podeis mirar este enlace:

http://www.preamplificador.com

un transistor de bajo ruido tiene más de 10 db de ruido de 10 hz a 200 hz. además su baja impedancia de base hace que los pequeños detalles del sonido, que son los que informaciónrman del timbre, se pierdan. Por la red hay muchos esquemas de preamplificador a válvuas.

saludos y espero que te haya ayudado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

el2094 dijo:
			
		

> actualmente existen integrados con etapa cmos de entrada específicos para audio, pero dudo que puedas encontrar en stock, pasa lo de siempre: o esmuy novedoso y todavía no ha llegado al mercado o ya está descatalogado.
> 
> yo te recomiendo que te armes un preamplificador a válvulas por que son lo mejor para el audio, los transistores normales(bc550) no sirven, te darás cuenta cuando armes un preamplificador con transistores y lo compares con otro valvular.
> 
> ...



Si bien los *preamplificador a válvulas tienen un sonido diferente*, yo no le recomendaría a nadie enredarse con un diseño valvular, cuando por la centésima parte del costo puede tener un preamplificador de super-primera línea con A.O. medianamente comunes. Cualquier preamplificador sin problemas patológicos de diseño y que use un A.O. tipo NE5532 es infinitamente superior a un diseño valvular, por bien hecho que esté este último.

Si te gusta la coloración de sonido que imponen las válvulas por su propia estructura (microfonismo, distorsión, etc) entonces usá un valvular, pero que te quede claro que eso no HI-FI, eso es sonido modificado respecto del original y no estas reproduciendo (al menos electricamente) lo mismo que fué grabado.

Saludos!


----------



## el2094 (Mar 21, 2009)

unos de los mejores operacionales para audio es el OP27 de analog devices, el NE5532 no le llega a la suela de los zapatos.
respecto al sonido a valvulas yo antes opinaba igual que tú pero al construir un previo a válvulas he notado que han salido a la luz muchos pasajes y sonidos nuevos que antes también estaban grabados y no los escuchaba, todo es ponerse en el asunto y probarlo, respecto a la coloración he hecho unas pruebas con el analizador y no colorea los transitorios, la relación de ruido con válvulas (buenas) es pequeñisima (menos de 3 db sobre !125 db¡), no creo que encuentres ningún operacional con esas caracteristicas, ten en cuenta que una válvula se alimenta de alta tensión y su impedancia de entrada es altisima, por lo tanto una entrada de unas decenas de nanovoltiios son suficientes para tener amplificación, respecto a la coloración te diré que aún sin probarlo con el analizador se nota, yo noto la coloración cuando le pongo la espuma delantera protectora a los altavoces,( en los agudos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

Cuando hablé del NE5532 lo hice como referencia a un A.O. muy común y de bajo precio, pero seguro que existen mejores A.O. que ese. El OP27 lo he usado un par de veces al igual que el OPA2134 y electricamente hablando no he encontrado ninguna diferencia entre ellos y el NE5532 en el rango de frecuencias de audio: la distorsión era la aparentemente misma, y tan baja que estabamos en el límite de lo que el distorsímetro y el oscilador que usamos permitían. Hablamos de valores inferiores al 0.006% de distorsión, por debajo de eso (y algo por encima también) es imposible que alguien en el planeta escuche alguna diferencia en el sonido, por que los parlantes y baffles introducen distorsión muy superior a eso, sean del precio que sean.

El OPA2134 tiene entrada FET, así que también es extremadamente sensible y sin embargo no hay diferencia audible con ninguno de los otros (y acá te recuerdo que los nanovolts de entrada no dicen mucho, tendríamos que hablar de nanoamperes), pero aún así, para niveles de señales de línea poco importa que tan sensible sea el A.O. a las corrientes de entrada, por que la impedancia de entrada se fija por otros medios y no se usa la del A.O.

Sinceramente, si sos capaz de escuchar diferencias en distorsión y señales tan extremadamente bajas, aún usando elementos de salida convencionales (parlantes), entonces debes tener un *oído privilegiado*. Yo he hecho algunas pruebas doble ciegas con músicos de la orquesta sinfónica en mi ciudad y *ninguno* fué capaz de diferenciar entre un preamplificador con el NE5532 y uno con el TL072 (aunque estas pruebas las hicimos por otros motivos, este fue un resultado intermedio bastante revelador).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Muy de acuerdo con EZ.
El tema actual con los AO es que HAY diferencias, pero se notan recién cuando se usan en aparatos de medición, o de extrema precisión. No hay oído (humano al menos) capaz de detectar diferencias tan chicas como las que hay entre el 5532 y sus hermanitos mayores que cuestan hasta 50 veces su precio (o más).

Sí es posible detectar diferencias entre el 5532 y el 741 o el 4558, que efectivamente hacen más ruido, pero es ruido propio que agregan a la señal. Eso es lo que permite diferenciarlos.
La distorsión... Un oído puede distinguir un sonido de otro igual pero con un 0,5% de distorsión. Quizá un privilegiado pueda detectar un 0,1% de diferencia... Pero eso es muchísimo más que la deformación que producen los AO.

Párrafo aparte para las entradas: el 5532 es BJT y el 071 es FET. Cada uno tiene sus pros y sus contras, que corresponden a la familia de transistores que representan. Reemplazar uno de los primeros con uno de los segundos y viceversa puede dar malos resultados, dependiendo de cómo esté hecho el circuito. Eso no quiere decir que uno sea superior al otro: simplemente son distintos y tienen características distintas, pero ambos logran resultados similares.
Usualmente, en las etapas de entrada de baja impedancia se ven AO con entrada BJT y en las de alta, los FET. Pero no siempre. 
Si para muestra basta un botón, te doy tres: Allen&Heat (que algo sabe de audio) usa el TL072 en muchos de sus aparatos, y en los que no, el NE5532 aparece profusamente. Mackie, el RC4558 y Behringer unos inmundos V4580 equivalentes al RC4580. 
Y funcionan...

Conclusión: En audio no vas a encontrar diferencias notorias entre un AO de $1,50 y uno de $30. Sólo en circuitos de medición, instrumental muy preciso y aplicaciones de alta frecuencia habrá diferencias que justifiquen esa diferencia de precio.

Saludos


----------



## el2094 (Mar 22, 2009)

Saludos.

Tenéis toda la razón en lo que se refiere a la precisión de todos estos operacionales pero a lo que me refiero yo no es a la tasa de distorsión si no al resultado final, yo antes también me guiaba por los parámetros de distorsión pero he descubierto que lo importante es que la señal no se degrade con el ruido y los transitorios en los armónicos, creo que en audio se ha de trabajar por voltaje ya que si tenemos una señal muy debil al poner una resistencia en serie, para trabajar en intensidad, la señal de los armónicos que está a veces por debajo  de -45 db se  degrada, sólo puede llegar a pocos nano amperes.

yo no tengo un oído privilegiado pero es muy fácil comparar dos fuentes de sonido, por ejemplo de un saxofon, se puede apreciar cual de las dos suena más real imaginando como sonaría en directo, lo siento pero desconozco muy bien que parámetros son los que dan al sonido ese toque de realismo, puede que sea la dinámica.

desgraciadamente ya no se efectuan buenas produciones en audio, podéis ver :

http://www.stormymondays.com/rainydays/2008/01/la-guerra-del-volumen-the-loudness-war.html

Un Saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2009)

el2094 dijo:
			
		

> yo no tengo un oído privilegiado pero es muy fácil comparar dos fuentes de sonido, por ejemplo de un saxofon, se puede apreciar cual de las dos suena más real imaginando como sonaría en directo, lo siento pero desconozco muy bien que parámetros son los que dan al sonido ese toque de realismo, puede que sea la dinámica.



Ahí ya estamos entrando en temas bastante (por mo decir _muy_) subjetivos. Un poco tiene que ver el rango dinámico del sonido (comprimido suena a que te gritan con el saxo más que a música) y otro poco lo explicás vos con "suena más real imaginando como sonaría en directo". Si yo imagino un sonido distinto...

Qué suena mejor y qué suena peor es una cuestión personal y lo único que se puede decir sobre eso es que hay reglas que se cumplen para la mayoría de la gente, pero que de ninguna manera son absolutas.
Hay quienes aman el sonido de las válvulas y hasta son capaces de distinguirlo del de los componentes de estado sólido. Les gusta más el 3 o 5% de distorsión, particular por cierto, de estos tubitos de vidrio (preciosos según mi crterio) que la tremendamente inferior distorsión de un AO. Hay otros tantos casos en que se da al revés... La distorsión es sólo un cambio, y si es para mejor o para peor, dependerá del oído de quien escuche.

Esas características de distorsión, atenuación y acentuación de distintas partes del espectro audible son las que dan por resultado el famoso sonido de una marca. En guitarras eléctricas, "Sonido Marshall", "Sonido Fender" y sigue la lista. 
En el lenguaje pasa lo mismo: Cualquier acento español es distinto a los argentinos. Habrá a quienes les guste más uno, pero ninguno es mejor que el otro, ni que el mexicano ni que el peruano, ni... 
Cada uno tiene sus matices por suerte. Igual que en el audio.

Saludos


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola gente del foro les dejo un pre-amp universal mono con control de graves medios y agudos espero les sea util.


----------



## juanma (Abr 23, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Quizá un privilegiado pueda detectar un 0,1% de diferencia... Pero eso es muchísimo más que la deformación que producen los AO.


Me pregunto si eso es un privilegio o una desgracia   

Si tuviese ese oido, creo que seria un tortura. El 80% de la musica que tengo es en mp3 (320kbps) el resto lossless (.flac o .ape, etc).
Es decir, darme cuenta de la distorsion/degredacion que sufre la señal (desde el formato hasta los parlantes) y ver que tan lejos de una sensacion real esta no es una idea muy feliz. A menos que disponga de un importante presupuesto para una buena cadena de audio HIFI. Ahi la balanza se inclina   

Saludos!


----------



## comitrago (May 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto, pero quisiera saber si alguien tiene la pcb y componentes del BELLARI VP29, gracias!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 16, 2009)

hola. me encantó lo de juanma, tiene mucha razón...

el formato de sonido MP3, como todos piensan es el MEJOR... para distorsionar el sonido....
Alguien me dijo una vez que ese formato recorta mucho los graves... bué, y demás cosas...

estaría bueno tener una buena cadena de Hi-Fi... lastima que no todos podemos, jeje...
Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2009)

aqui te dejo un diagrama con componentes faciles de encontrar, es transistorizado, con salida de audio


----------



## leop4 (Jul 23, 2009)

gonza123_quilmes dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente del foro les dejo un pre-amp universal mono con control de graves medios y agudos espero les sea util.



gonza123 tenes el pcb del pre de musikman o le sacaste alguna foto por lo menos? gracias.

abajo yo dejo 2 por si les sirven

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8423/82879564.jpg

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9651/48687209.jpg


----------



## treblo (Jul 23, 2009)

hola miren les dejo este pre amplificador que fue posteado en el foro la verdad que a mi me dio muy buenos resultados y arranco a la primera sin ruidos, se trata del integrado tl062 funca con 12v simple tiene para controlar graves, medios y agudos y por supuesto volumen, la verdad que a mi me dio buenos resultadoas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/172380/

suerte


----------



## andree_127 (Ago 31, 2009)

ola gente del foro, aqui en esta pagina encontre sobre como hacer un ecualizador, mi pregunta es: si hago un ecualizador de 3 tonos seria igual que un previo? osea me serviria igual 


http://74.125.19.132/translate_c?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://sound.westhost.com/project63.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://sound.westhost.com/%26hl%3Des%26lr%3D&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhi76-KRrtrSKr-LrFlkVX9bo9B8vQ


----------



## analogico (Oct 7, 2009)

hola
en que quedo esto
 tampoco encontré el tda1524

por mientras estoy revisando los preamplificador de este hilo y del foro y mas alla
aunque son mono


----------



## krolinaek (Abr 25, 2011)

en la etapa del preamplificador etapa1.
se necesita de un ca3140 con que otro dispositivo se puede reemplazar el CA3140

Gracias!


----------



## elbausa (Abr 25, 2011)

esta es una etapa preamplificadora creo que es de un equipo de sonido algo antiguo pero la he probado y suena muy bien a mi gusto solamente hay que diseñar la parte del preamplificador.


----------

